# Showjumper Christian Ahlmann son is born !



## xxlindeyxx (27 July 2012)

German Olympic showjumper Christian Ahlmann and his girlfriend Belgian showjumper Judy Ann Melchior welcomed their son Léon today. That lad will be some showjumper when he grows up ! Congrats to them !


----------

